# Modèle du NDA de Apple



## Yama (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

1) J'ai créé une entreprise qui fait du développement de livre pour iPhone et iPad.
www.actialuna.com

Je possède un NDA pour les différents projets que je soumets à diverses personnes.

Néanmoins vu tout ce qu'on sait du fonctionnement d'Apple et du secret. J'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'envoyer une copie de la NDA qu'Apple fait signer. Pour m'en inspirer et me protéger peut-être un peu mieux encore.

2) Nous songeons à embaucher à mi-temps un développeur plutôt bon en interface (core animation, openGL..etc). Le but est de faire des livres le plus innovants possibles. Avec des interfaces très poussées ajoutant du sens à la lecture (je ne peux pas en dire plus)
Nous sommes en lien avec des labo, les US et le Japon... (ça peut-être rigolo)
Si quelqu'un est intéressé : contact@actialuna.com.

merci à tous


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Tu ne devrais pas laisser ton email en clair, tu vas te faire spammer


----------

